# curling leaves



## bigben (Jul 5, 2006)

i flushed the plants with clear x for 3 hours. changed the nutes, and now just waiting-air temp 77 humidity 58 ph 6.0 ppm 660--i am still in veg---any sugesstions??


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 5, 2006)

bigben said:
			
		

> i flushed the plants with clear x for 3 hours. changed the nutes, and now just waiting-air temp 77 humidity 58 ph 6.0 ppm 660--i am still in veg---any sugesstions??


I missed the rest of your posts about the problems you were having. Why were you flushing the plant? Can you link me to the rest of your grow info?

Lights, how far from plants, types of nutes you were and are using and how much. Dirt, drip system? What was the temp before you did this? Was your pH off, the size of your containers, what strain are you growing?


----------



## bigben (Jul 5, 2006)

I just started this thead, i flushed it becuse the leaves where starting to curl under...


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 5, 2006)

bigben said:
			
		

> I just started this thead, i flushed it becuse the leaves where starting to curl under...


Great, I didn't come into the middle.

How about the other questions?


----------



## bigben (Jul 5, 2006)

its a drip system, gowing blueberries, ph was6.3 lights 36 in away =400 watt using advance grow nutes, 3x3 container....


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 5, 2006)

bigben said:
			
		

> its a drip system, gowing blueberries, ph was6.3 lights 36 in away =400 watt using advance grow nutes, 3x3 container....


Hey bigben, I've been thinking hard about getting some blueberry seeds. I'll watch your grow and see how they do.

How large are your plants? Any pics? The nute strength is dependant on the size of the plant. I use a hydroponic nute. When my Snow White was about 6 inches tall, I almost OD'd em on nutes at half strength. I knocked it down to 1/8th and they grew like they were kicked in the butt. I put it on half strength when it were about 24 inches tall. At that strength, it's growing about an inch a day and looking good. I'm using a dirt pot and about 4 gallons of dirt/perlite store mix. Once a day I soak it until some dribbles out the bottom, about a gallon a day now. She's thirsty. I'm using a 250 compact flo over her about 6 inches away because I want the growth to be a little leggy for clones.

Good luck man and if you can post some pics of the blueberry as it grows, that would be cool.


----------



## bigben (Jul 5, 2006)

thanks man, i have a journal going if you want to check them out


----------

